# Nhà Cười Tập 12 - Full Cho Các Bạn Xem Lại Nhé!



## chunghanluong (26 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hôm rồi ai chưa xem trên Tivi thì giờ xem lại ở đây nha, tập này có Chí Thiện và Hoàng Yến Chibi dễ thương lắm


----------



## Namviet hai (9 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình mà mời được Khởi My và Kevinl khánh thì quá hay nhỉ


----------



## phươngvĩha (9 Tháng một 2017)

Tập này theo tui thì hoàng yến vs chí thiện ứng xử chưa có kinh nghiệm, chưa đủ thôg minh để chiến thắng được 3 vị chủ nhà


----------



## hathinam (9 Tháng một 2017)

HÁ há làm sao mà thắng nổi 3 vị chủ nhà dày dạn kinh nghiệm trận mạc chứ, đâu phải lấy tiền của chú Hoài Linh mà dễ


----------



## phungke (9 Tháng một 2017)

Ở vòng 4 Chí Thiên vs Hoàng Yến Chibi sao không chém lại nhỉ, hiền quá đi mất


----------



## munam (9 Tháng một 2017)

2 anh chi kute lắm luôn ah,  xem mà cườj ko nhặt được răng :v


----------



## minhmanna (9 Tháng một 2017)

Tập này Chí Thiện diễn sâu quá đi ah, tiếc cho 2 anh chị ở vòng 4 quá


----------



## nghiahanng (9 Tháng một 2017)

minhmanna đã viết:


> Tập này Chí Thiện diễn sâu quá đi ah, tiếc cho 2 anh chị ở vòng 4 quá


Chỉ là 2 người họ còn non trong mấy vụ chặt chém thôi, chứ gặp Trường Giang thì thôi rồi nhé :v


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (11 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này xem vui nhỉ?


----------



## chibaby010592 (11 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Chương trình này xem vui nhỉ?



mà nhiều bạn tham gia có vẻ bị lờn với đội chủ nhà ta.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (11 Tháng một 2017)

Ừa, tui xem cũng thấy vậy nữa đó.


----------



## chibaby010592 (11 Tháng một 2017)

Mà càng lúc xem càng hay và tiền lấy về cũng ít dần


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (11 Tháng một 2017)

Chủ nhà cao tay quá mà. hehe


----------



## chibaby010592 (11 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Ừa, tui xem cũng thấy vậy nữa đó.



Làm sao dễ ăn được chủ nhà Hoài Linh. hê hê


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (11 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Ừa, tui xem cũng thấy vậy nữa đó.



Nói zị thôi chứ nghệ sĩ tham gia cho vui ấy mà quan trọng chi nhiều hay ít


----------



## chibaby010592 (11 Tháng một 2017)

Mình cũng thấy vậy đó. kkk đủ yếu là đem tiếng cười cho cả nhà đó


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (11 Tháng một 2017)

Tuần nào tui cũng xem hết, chương trình này hay nè.


----------



## chibaby010592 (11 Tháng một 2017)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Làm sao dễ ăn được chủ nhà Hoài Linh. hê hê


Mình thì cần có gì đổi mới cho nổi bật tí, chứ vậy hoài xem riết hơi chán.


----------



## vangnank (14 Tháng một 2017)

Chỉ là cặp đôi Chí Thiện vs Hoàng Yến chibi hiền quá thôi, không biết chặt chém lại


----------



## dainamly (14 Tháng một 2017)

Namviet hai đã viết:


> Chương trình mà mời được Khởi My và Kevinl khánh thì quá hay nhỉ


Không phải muốn mời là mời được đâu bạn ơi, lỡ nhà đài có mời rồi mà ko biết thì sao


----------



## phandinhminh (14 Tháng một 2017)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> mà nhiều bạn tham gia có vẻ bị lờn với đội chủ nhà ta.


Lờn gì đâu bạn ơi, tui thấy bình thường mà> Nếu lờn thì họ đã lấy được 100tr rôi


----------



## dangha (14 Tháng một 2017)

Không dễ mà mang tiền của chủ nhà keo kiệt về đâu mọi người ơi.


----------



## nguyenlinhha (14 Tháng một 2017)

Nói chứ vào ngay vòng đầu mà gặp chủ nhà keo kiệt thì coi như là đen luôn ròi nhỉ. Mà chương trình cũng ác ghê ah, lại để chú Hoài Linh đóng vai ác


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này xem vui nhỉ?


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

mà nhiều bạn tham gia có vẻ bị lờn với đội chủ nhà ta.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

nguyenlinhha đã viết:


> Nói chứ vào ngay vòng đầu mà gặp chủ nhà keo kiệt thì coi như là đen luôn ròi nhỉ. Mà chương trình cũng ác ghê ah, lại để chú Hoài Linh đóng vai ác


Ừa, tui xem cũng thấy vậy nữa đó.


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Chương trình này xem vui nhỉ?


Mà càng lúc xem càng hay và tiền lấy về cũng ít dần


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> mà nhiều bạn tham gia có vẻ bị lờn với đội chủ nhà ta.



Chủ nhà cao tay quá mà. hehe


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Làm sao dễ ăn được chủ nhà Hoài Linh. hê hê


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Ừa, tui xem cũng thấy vậy nữa đó.



Nói zị thôi chứ nghệ sĩ tham gia cho vui ấy mà quan trọng chi nhiều hay ít


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Mình cũng thấy vậy đó. kkk đủ yếu là đem tiếng cười cho cả nhà đó


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Làm sao dễ ăn được chủ nhà Hoài Linh. hê hê



Tuần nào tui cũng xem hết, chương trình này hay nè.


----------

